# modchipdirect started shipping



## Swan1360 (Jun 27, 2018)

So I just got an email with shipping info


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 27, 2018)

I legit feel sorry for the people that got too impatient and were accusing MCD of never planning to ship the product.


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 27, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> I legit feel sorry for the people that got too impatient and were accusing MCD of never planning to ship the product.


Yea I myself started getting impatient but never thought that was happening lmao


----------



## KingMoogle (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm sure the people that cancel will find some way to still complained about not waiting.

Question how long did it take you to get the "complete status" and shipping tracking email.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 28, 2018)

KingMoogle said:


> I'm sure the people that cancel will find some way to still complained about not waiting.
> 
> Question how long did it take you to get the "complete status" and shipping tracking email.


I got my complete info very shortly after my initial tracking info. I then got another email stating that my order was complete.


----------



## Zaide (Jun 28, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> I legit feel sorry for the people that got too impatient and were accusing MCD of never planning to ship the product.


I feel no sympathy for them. They got impatient and have to pay the price.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 28, 2018)

Zaide said:


> I feel no sympathy for them. They got impatient and have to pay the price.


To be fair, I am a longtime MCD shopper and even I was getting very impatient. Their lack of information or updates did nothing to put everyone's mind at ease. I don't blame some of them for cancelling their orders. I was going to cancel if I hadn't heard anything by Friday.

Patience can only get you so far. Especially when it seems as if your supplier up and vanishes.


----------



## fishburn1080 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just got my email


----------



## jinx10000 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got this email instead.  I'm ok with waiting a few more days for it to ship though.  I ordered kind of late.  On the 25th.


Your order has been completed

Thank you for choosing us. If you paid via credit card,*IMPORTANT - the charge from us will appear under *Game Console Parts**

If you ordered a physical product the tracking number will be emailed to you within 48 hours. Please do not email us asking for the tracking number before 48 hours has elapsed (Unless you are getting this email on Friday/Saturday/Sunday - that means you will usually get the email sometime on Monday).

Most items are sent via USPS. If you ordered a digital product product the code is in the notes section below


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 28, 2018)

didnt get tracking info!!just my order been completed email.


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 28, 2018)

hopefully i get mine this monday would be great


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Check promotions for the actual tracking number it was there for me in my gmail


----------

